# Can my old deck be used as kindling



## mr.short (Jul 19, 2011)

We have been gone for six yrs. but are back and waiting for cold weather to try and heat are new home,we purchased this home as a forclosure and it has a clayton wood furnace and a large stone hearth pad that we just put a new mansfield on now for the question this home has a very large weak old deck that must be replaced not so much because of rot but poor constuction post have been heaving from incorrect building so yes it is old treated pine that is dry and most paint is gone and i was cosidering burning it small amount at a time in the clayton furnace is this an absolute no no or would most guys use it for starting fires i have heard conflicting stuff about old trated wood thanks and its good to be back here!


----------



## elmoleaf (Jul 19, 2011)

Do not burn pressure treated wood under any circumstances. Older CCA treated wood will release poisonous arsenic if burned.


----------



## jimbom (Jul 19, 2011)

The reason pressure treated wood resists rot so long is it does not give up the poison.  The bad stuff is still in there, regardless of the appearance.  That long term retention is also the reason I used it in parts of my house.


----------



## mr.short (Jul 19, 2011)

ok then a guess we use it for building a place to store good wood thanks i was affraid of that but i will bet many pieces of treated wood have gone into a stove smart or not


----------



## CTYank (Jul 19, 2011)

mr.short said:
			
		

> ok then a guess we use it for building a place to store good wood thanks i was affraid of that but i will bet many pieces of treated wood have gone into a stove smart or not



And people still play russian roulette. Ashes from burning PT SYP lumber contain very soluble arsenic compounds- hazmat. People have died from having these ashes dumped on/near vegetable garden. Way beyond "not smart" IMHO.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mr.short.

You now know on the deck but I am more concerned if you have this year's wood ready yet or not.  The most common mistake with new wood burners is to get there fuel like they would if buying gas or oil. That is, they buy when it is needed.  Not so for wood! Wood needs time to dry.....even wood that you buy from a woodseller who says the wood is seasoned.


----------



## mr.short (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks for the advise and yes i do understand that the wood must be properly seasoned  been burning for a long time just took a six year hiatus last home had no wood stove or cost of putting one in wasnt possible but we sold the farm and now can have fun heating the house the best way and btw i was always told not to burn treated lumber but perhaps didnt know just how dangerous even a little could be thanks again


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 19, 2011)

Wood shed/rack is the right use for that wood, and you'd probably want to build one eventually anyhoo.  Good on ya for asking, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jul 20, 2011)

mr.short said:
			
		

> ok then a guess we use it for building a place to store good wood thanks i was affraid of that but i will bet many pieces of treated wood have gone into a stove smart or not



Yes, that's a great idea- build wood storage out of that wood. I'd hate to waste it myself. It would go to some good use like that. But definitely too risky to be burning it. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally would not burn pressure treated wood . . . but I wouldn't toss it away either . . . I've had PT wood from a deck that I tore off the back of my house close to 12 years ago that I'm still re-using for replacement planks on my back porch stairs and for use in other places.


----------



## woodchip (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from over here.

CCA stands for Chromated Copper Arsenic.

That is far more offputting than three letters when considering something you could end up breathing  ;-)


----------



## nate379 (Jul 21, 2011)

I burn PT wood scraps, but in my burn barrel outside.  Dunno what else would be done with it?  I burn all my trash.


----------



## sullystull (Jul 22, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I burn PT wood scraps, but in my burn barrel outside.  Dunno what else would be done with it?  I burn all my trash.



Do the birds fly over your house with hospital masks on...like the people you see walking around in China?


----------



## nate379 (Jul 22, 2011)

What birds? ahahahahahaha!


----------

